# Diamonds



## KenB259 (Apr 15, 2020)

I have been wanting to figure out an easy way to create a diamond segment. Been working on it most of the day and I really like what I came up with. I tried to document my technique with pictures. I think you will easily follow what I did by looking at the pictures.


----------



## mark james (Apr 15, 2020)

Those are superb Ken.  Are you sure you are not a clone and there are 15 of you working on all these awesome works?    .

Very creative, and well explained by the photos.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 15, 2020)

Add it to the list of ways to make a diamond pattern but in my mind that is a square but you are truely doing great work. Put it in the library

Pour colored epoxy in them and and add a rod in the center. This way you combine other ideas of yours. What a team we would make.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 15, 2020)

mark james said:


> Those are superb Ken.  Are you sure you are not a clone and there are 15 of you working on all these awesome works?    .
> 
> Very creative, and well explained by the photos.


LOL, nope just stuck at home for a couple more weeks. I go back to work April 27th.


----------



## RobS (Apr 15, 2020)

Ken your quality is fantastic


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 15, 2020)

RobS said:


> Ken your quality is fantastic



I just try to do my best. Believe me, they don’t all turn out 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Apr 15, 2020)

Way to go, Ken !!

Thanks for showing !!


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 15, 2020)

On the next to last picture you can see that I sand back the ends so nothing stops the diamonds from pressing tightly together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 15, 2020)

Ken: Great photo's of your process.

Thank you

cheers

Charlie


----------



## leehljp (Apr 15, 2020)

Well, that is ONE great thing to come out of this COVID 19. EXCELLENT! I love the way you think! Fantastic!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Apr 15, 2020)

Well done, Ken! Love the documentation. I'm gonna have to give that a try soon!
Also, your choice of woods is right on. Great color combos and contrasts.


----------



## Brotherdale (Apr 15, 2020)

Get photo essay on your work.


----------



## KLJ (Apr 16, 2020)

Great work thanks for sharing !


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 16, 2020)

Ken, really impressive work. I am amazed by your creativity and your jigs.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 17, 2020)

Excellent! Well done sir!


----------

